# Flow Trading - Gary Norden



## Jamo70 (2 January 2012)

Hi all,

By chance has anyone undertaken the 'Flow Trading' course with Gary Norden of Organic Financial Group? If so your feedback would be most appreciated. 

If you have read his book 'Technical Analysis and the Active Trader' I would also be keen to get your opinion of it. 

Cheers


----------



## alocineel (27 February 2012)

Jamo70 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> By chance has anyone undertaken the 'Flow Trading' course with Gary Norden of Organic Financial Group? If so your feedback would be most appreciated.
> 
> ...




Hi there Jamo,
Interested if you have decided to go ahead with this course - I too have tried to get some feedback from previous students with little luck. Assuming no one has done the course or that people don't want to let the cat outr of the bag. Generally people will soon post feedback if the course was rubbish but not the other way round.
I am very interested in pursuing Flow trading and have donme quite a bit of digging around. PM me if you want to have a chat about this.
Cheers.


----------



## enquirer (8 March 2012)

alocineel said:


> Hi there Jamo,
> Interested if you have decided to go ahead with this course - I too have tried to get some feedback from previous students with little luck. Assuming no one has done the course or that people don't want to let the cat outr of the bag. Generally people will soon post feedback if the course was rubbish but not the other way round.
> I am very interested in pursuing Flow trading and have donme quite a bit of digging around. PM me if you want to have a chat about this.
> Cheers.




I am also interested in knowing info about the course. Please let eme know what you have found.


----------



## tech/a (8 March 2012)

T/H is your man


----------



## stennno (28 March 2012)

tech/a said:


> T/H is your man




Who is T/H?

Anyone with any feedback regarding the one on one training would be much appreciated.


Cheers.


----------



## tech/a (30 March 2012)

stennno said:


> Who is T/H?
> 
> Anyone with any feedback regarding the one on one training would be much appreciated.
> 
> ...




I'm not aware of one on one training by Trembling Hand (T/H) or anyone else.
But flow trading from what I know of it is the ability to spot increases in demand or supply into a market through watching at market order flow and hopping on for the ride and hopping off when the flow ceases or slows.

T/H has perfected the art I believe. ---- well for himself anyway.
From what I've seen it's pretty intuitive.
A strong understanding of risk mitigation and positive expectancy is required.
A very quick trigger finger.
Looking at his results it's pretty clear his profits come from the few which gleen a high reward to risk.
There is a lot to be learnt in the charts he has put up for view.

I think the thread was call " Nothing to something" or similar.

No doubt T/H will correct any assumptions above which are incorrect.


----------



## Trembling Hand (30 March 2012)

tech/a said:


> ....flow trading from what I know of it is the ability to spot increases in demand or supply into a market through watching at market order flow and hopping on for the ride and hopping off when the flow ceases or slows.
> 
> No doubt T/H will correct any assumptions above which are incorrect.



 Oh Techie but its the opposite to what you have assumed.


----------



## tech/a (30 March 2012)

Trembling Hand said:


> Oh Techie but its the opposite to what you have assumed.




Thanks.
Decrease in flow in or out.
Thinking about it makes more sence.
So you do do 1 on 1 tutors!


----------



## stennno (30 March 2012)

Gary Norden is offering the tutoring.

Really looking for any testimonials from anyone that has done the training.

Regards


----------



## cob7 (24 November 2015)

Hello all,

Im also keen to see has anyone been on training with Gary Norden?. If anyone knows anything I would love to hear , please pm or reply to thread,

thanks in advance,
Conor


----------



## cob7 (24 November 2015)

Hello all,

Im also keen to see has anyone been on training with Gary Norden?. If anyone knows anything I would love to hear , please pm or reply to thread,

thanks in advance,
Conor


----------



## Bruwoo (12 February 2016)

Has anyone been able to talk with someone who has been mentored by Gary? Impressions?


----------



## cob7 (2 March 2016)

Bruwoo said:


> Has anyone been able to talk with someone who has been mentored by Gary? Impressions?




No i havent been able to find anyone.


----------



## geth03 (5 May 2017)

Hi Guys,
already anyone who knows more about anything ?


----------

